# New Jig Lines Pre Order



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys

Well here are some jigs i'm getting ready to bring to my website. This is a pre order. The Jig Sizes are 250g & 350g.

These jigs will take about 1.75-2 months to arrive once the order is placed. I know that maybe a long time for yall. The L5s need a new mold to make the larger sizes yall have been looking for. All the colors that i will be offering ar on the pre order form. If you have any colors that you would like please pm me, or post here.

If there is enuff request for a color i'll add it to the order.

Order form located under the photo!!!!

Email order forms to [email protected] I take paypal, checks, and CC I do my CC through Paypal much safer. I will send a paypal payment request when I get your order form.

If you have any questions Please Ask!!!!!!!!

William


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

If your a Dealer Contact me for dealer price list


----------

